# D3lay and Threeverb (Dual Pythagoras) build w/ video



## Danbieranowski (Mar 30, 2021)

Dual Pythagoras (D3lay and Threeverb eeproms) build. I love these algorithms and the way they work together so why not box em up as a dual pedal, delay into verb? Turned out even cooler sounding than I’d hoped, and when you turn on the space delay mode and let that run away into the shimmer verb things get real epic. The Pythagoras is a relatively easy build, especially if you cheat like me and get the FV-1s pre-soldered. It looks like there are still FV-1s in stock so pick those up while you have a chance! Enclosure print done through Tayda.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 31, 2021)

Looking (and sounding) good!


----------



## dawson (Mar 31, 2021)

Has anyone ever figured out the science allowing cigarettes to make anything cooler just by proximity?

Lucky Strikes were my second favorite brand before I quit smoking to...survive, albeit in a much less-cool manor.

Awesome double-build too!


----------



## peccary (Mar 31, 2021)

dawson said:


> Has anyone ever figured out the science allowing cigarettes to make anything cooler just by proximity?
> 
> Lucky Strikes were my second favorite brand before I quit smoking to...survive, albeit in a much less-cool manor.
> 
> Awesome double-build too!


I quit almost 15 years ago but I smoked Parliaments, so I was decidedly uncool. Lol.

And Dan: I saw this on IG this morning, super awesome build.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 31, 2021)

dawson said:


> Has anyone ever figured out the science allowing cigarettes to make anything cooler just by proximity?
> 
> Lucky Strikes were my second favorite brand before I quit smoking to...survive, albeit in a much less-cool manor.
> 
> Awesome double-build too!


Yeah it was the person I built it for's idea. I didn't want to promote cigarettes, but it DID turn out pretty cool, so I can't complain lol.


----------



## dawson (Mar 31, 2021)

peccary said:


> I quit almost 15 years ago but I smoked Parliaments, so I was decidedly uncool. Lol.
> 
> And Dan: I saw this on IG this morning, super awesome build.



I'm about three years off of those buggers but luckily I've still got that cool brown-tint on my teeth and reduced lung capacity so it wasn't all for nothing!  I usually hand-rolled Bali Shag, myself.



Danbieranowski said:


> Yeah it was the person I built it for's idea. I didn't want to promote cigarettes, but it DID turn out pretty cool, so I can't complain lol.



It really DID!  To me it promotes playing guitar with 'verb and delay much more than smoking.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 31, 2021)

dawson said:


> I'm about three years off of those buggers but luckily I've still got that cool brown-tint on my teeth and reduced lung capacity so it wasn't all for nothing!  I usually hand-rolled Bali Shag, myself.
> 
> 
> 
> It really DID!  To me it promotes playing guitar with 'verb and delay much more than smoking.


That's the goal! Make some weird noises.


----------



## Barry (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks and sounds great I'm 20+ years off the cancer sticks, I was a Marlboro Man, er I guess that should be Person


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2021)

Most excellent build and demo.

I sure hope this doesn't encourage kids to build pedals.  That would be wrong.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes, Classy Build!
Marlboro, Winfield Blue & Commodore Blue, 30 for around $2.50, Quit in '87 !
Couldn't afford to Smoke now in Australia, around $25.00 for 20 for the crappiest sticks!
In the 70's & 80's, you would pull out your cigarettes at a break & pass 3 or 4  out to your co workers!!!


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow.... I was almost sold on an arachnid but now you got me thinking. Great build man!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 1, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> Wow.... I was almost sold on an arachnid but now you got me thinking. Great build man!


You could do a double arachnid to get even more options!


----------



## Dali (Apr 1, 2021)

Very nice work! Great combo.


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 1, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> You could do a double arachnid to get even more options


That is a brilliant Idea! I was thinking a spatialist and a hydra


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Apr 7, 2021)

Great! And thanks for sharing videos! 
I would like to build a delay and a reverb with FV-1, maybe I'll try to build in two boxes. Later a version two in one.

I have to decide which ones.
For the delay I have to decide between D3lay adn Hydra Delay, and for the reverb I have to decide between Deflector Reverb and ThreeVerb.
It's hard do decide because I can't find all the demo I would to listen well all the delay and the reverb.
So... suggestion for a cool and spacey delay-reverb combo?


----------



## Pt67 (Apr 7, 2021)

What size box did you use? I'm doing a similar build with 2 custom eeproms.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 7, 2021)

Those are both FV-1 boards with nearly identical circuitry.  The differences are the switching arrangement and the contents of the EEPROM.  For the most flexibility and options, I recommend a pair of Octagon boards and order a pair of custom EEPROMs (EEPROM Builder) with the algorithms you want.  Each board will have 8 different algorithms (16 if you wire in the INT/EXT PROM mod).  Socket those EEPROMs because you may want to try other algorithms.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Apr 7, 2021)

Elijah-Baley said:


> Great! And thanks for sharing videos!
> I would like to build a delay and a reverb with FV-1, maybe I'll try to build in two boxes. Later a version two in one.
> 
> I have to decide which ones.
> ...


See @Chuck D. Bones response. He is right on with the Octogons.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Apr 7, 2021)

Pt67 said:


> What size box did you use? I'm doing a similar build with 2 custom eeproms.


It is a 1590XX. You can find them at Tayda, Love My Switches, etc.


----------



## Mr.H (Apr 10, 2022)

I built one this past January, and it sounds great!  The LEDs are color-coordinated with the knob colors; green for green, blue for blue.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm adamantly against smoking tobacco — lost too many friends and family to smoking-related cancer ...

anyway, I love ths pedal-build, nonetheless.


----------



## grabo99 (Apr 10, 2022)

Awesome build! I've been wanting to do this combo for a while and have my own version of the Walrus Slarp. Your build sounds great, perfect for ambient stuff.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 11, 2022)

I have my first FV-1 chip....about to dip my toe into the waters of building something other than an overdrive/preamp (I have the Spatialist pcb). 
To be honest, I'm a bit intimidated to solder that thing......still watching Youtube videos and working up the nerve Great build and inspiration! Thank you!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Apr 14, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm adamantly against smoking tobacco — lost too many friends and family to smoking-related cancer ...
> 
> anyway, I love ths pedal-build, nonetheless.


Yeah this was a weird one because I feel the same, but the person who commissioned this was specific about wanting that artwork so that's what I went with. Hopefully the pedal inspired less smoking and more playing.


----------

